# Is there long term parking at New Orleans station?



## Don (May 20, 2010)

My wife and I are taking a 6 day loop trip beginning in New Orleans in a couple of weeks. I have been told that the AMTRAK station in NOL has look term parking. Can someone confirm this. How much per day? Where is the entance?


----------



## Hytec (May 20, 2010)

Don said:


> My wife and I are taking a 6 day loop trip beginning in New Orleans in a couple of weeks. I have been told that the AMTRAK station in NOL has look term parking. Can someone confirm this. How much per day? Where is the entance?


Do NOT, repeat *NOT*! park in the lot next to the station marked as "Amtrak Parking. It has one of the worst theft records in the city since the occupants are gauranteed to be gone for an extended period.

There is an excellent parking garage at 1301 Girod Street, ~2 blocks from the station on the other side of main NO Post Office. The garage is staffed 24/7, fully enclosed, with ample space for transients, and only costs $20/day. The manager, Casey Robinson, is very friendly and helpful. He merely asks that he be called about a week in advance so he can list your vehicle make and color, and give you advice as to where to park (7th Level, with an elevator). Casey's number is 504-561-0575 during normal business hours. Be sure to speak with him after you park, and again as you leave. Oh, please tell him that Hank with the Prius recommended his garage.

Hope you have a fun trip.....


----------



## had8ley (May 20, 2010)

Don said:


> My wife and I are taking a 6 day loop trip beginning in New Orleans in a couple of weeks. I have been told that the AMTRAK station in NOL has look term parking. Can someone confirm this. How much per day? Where is the entance?


Last time we over nighted the fee was $4 that you inserted into a payment board. There really is no entrance as the parking spots encompass the front and sides of the station when you enter off of Loyola to get to the station. Try to park on the right side of the building~ it's just a short walk to the gates and waiting area from that side. Try to stay away from the front as there is a lot of foot traffic that may scratch your car. Don't park at any of the NOL hotels~ the going rate is up to $35 a day! Have a good trip


----------



## Hytec (May 20, 2010)

Hytec said:


> Don said:
> 
> 
> > My wife and I are taking a 6 day loop trip beginning in New Orleans in a couple of weeks. I have been told that the AMTRAK station in NOL has look term parking. Can someone confirm this. How much per day? Where is the entance?
> ...


Added...I recommended that you identify yourself to Casey when you enter in case you misplace your parking ticket as I did. When I pulled up to pay at the exit and realized I couldn't find the ticket, I immediately saw a sign reading "$30 charge for Lost Ticket" which I assumed was Per Day with the cashier estimating how many days....  I explained the situation to Casey, and he said "Don't worry about it, I know when you came in." He then calculated the rate for my 9 days, told the cashier, then told her to override the Ticket entry requirement...PHEW!


----------



## gswager (May 20, 2010)

What about other Amtrak station in small town, along the route that you'll be taking?


----------



## had8ley (May 20, 2010)

gswager said:


> What about other Amtrak station in small town, along the route that you'll be taking?


Slidell and Hammond both offer great parking facilities but in over 40 years of parking at NOUPT I've never even received a scratch on any of my vehicles. And let me say I did park there for extended periods of time: piloting #1 to Houston and back; working the yard switcher before Amtrak took over and many, many trips to LA, NYP, Miami and Chicago. I'll admit it's not the Cadillac of parking lots but it is well lit and there is 24 hour security. I'd like to know where the previous OP gets such a phobia about the station lot or is it that he's more interested in drumming up business at $20 a night ???


----------



## Hytec (May 20, 2010)

had8ley said:


> gswager said:
> 
> 
> > What about other Amtrak station in small town, along the route that you'll be taking?
> ...


I was told this by the attendent of the Post Office Manager's parking lot, who had nothing to gain or lose by telling me this. She had been the attendent there for a long time, and had received her information from other parking lot attendents in the immediate area, and from the police assigned to that area.

I take exception to your assuming that I am "drumming up business", or that I have a "phobia". I merely offered what I had been told at face value, and did not wish to use my own vehicle as a test subject to determine whether the statements were true or not. As for the person asking for the parking advice, it is their perogative whether to act upon that advice, not yours to degrade and insult the person who offered it..... :angry:


----------



## ThayerATM (May 20, 2010)

Hytec said:


> had8ley said:
> 
> 
> > gswager said:
> ...


My my. Sensitive, aren't we? We're talking about the New Orleans Amtrak parking area, aren't we? Relax. Chill out. This is New Orleans, the city that "care" forgot." Amtrak did, at least east of there. :lol:


----------



## Chatter163 (May 21, 2010)

Hytec said:


> I take exception to your assuming that I am "drumming up business", or that I have a "phobia". I merely offered what I had been told at face value, and did not wish to use my own vehicle as a test subject to determine whether the statements were true or not. As for the person asking for the parking advice, it is their perogative whether to act upon that advice, not yours to degrade and insult the person who offered it..... :angry:


Although I am not the person who suggested personal profit motives, I would say that the posting of a competing concessionaire's name and cell phone number would definitely be a reason to suspect such. Moreover, the claim about who has "one of the worst theft records in the city" seems a difficult statistic to either accept or confirm on anything but the most anecdotal basis. Finally, the somewhat emotional tone of that post, and one that followed, do little to change that perception.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

Hytec said:


> Oh, please tell him that Hank with the Prius recommended his garage.


Sounds like you are trying to get some free parking through referrals.

go to crusiecritic.com and the boards there have lots of info about parking in new orleans. there are some hotels that offer cruise parking packages that should work for the train as well.


----------



## Marcus (Feb 15, 2011)

My girlfriend and I are going to be staying about a mile away from the station for Mardi Gras and we were wondering if we could park at the Amtrak station even if we weren't taking a train? We figure if we're going to be there a week, it'll still be the cheapest place to park even if our car gets stolen


----------



## had8ley (Feb 15, 2011)

The NOL (NOUPT) parking lot is public so anyone can pull in. It has gone up to $5 a day. I had lunch at the Ritz-Carlton Saturday and noticed that overnight parking was "only" $42.86 a day; they were nice enough to add the tax in. Its your choice but if it were I; I'd make sure my insurance was paid up and leave it at NOUPT. A previous poster had no idea that cars and valuables were coming up missing for quite some time from the elegant four star Le Pavillon on Poydras Street (about 1/2 mile from the station.) The culprit~ the night security guard!


----------



## tekasam (Sep 6, 2012)

I seem to remember that the question was: "Does NOLA have any LONG TERM parking facilities available"? That question was never answered. If I'm going to be gone for several weeks, I can't insert cash into a security board each day. And the assertion to park in the parking garage by "the guy with the Prius", for $20 per day, is obnoxious. Taking a cab from Biloxi, might be cheaper..........OK - here it is again: "does NOLA at 1001 Loyola have facilities for long-term parking ?"


----------



## dlagrua (Sep 7, 2012)

I do not wish to fuel the argument but it must be remembered that NOL is a high crime city. Its possible to experience car theft just about anywhere, especially if you drive a luxury or sports car. I would drive down along the line some and park at a station there.


----------



## JoeBas (Sep 7, 2012)

tekasam said:


> I seem to remember that the question was: "Does NOLA have any LONG TERM parking facilities available"? That question was never answered. If I'm going to be gone for several weeks, I can't insert cash into a security board each day. And the assertion to park in the parking garage by "the guy with the Prius", for $20 per day, is obnoxious. Taking a cab from Biloxi, might be cheaper..........OK - here it is again: "does NOLA at 1001 Loyola have facilities for long-term parking ?"


1) If you also seem to read further, you'll see that the OP specified his definition of "long term" as "6 days", which is why the post was addressed in such a manner.

2) I'm not aware of any train stations which offer parking for "Several weeks or months". I highly doubt that even any airports offer parking for a several month basis.

3) I've left my car at the lot, following the instructions as specified above, for 3 weeks, pre-paying for my expected time gone at the security board by check, and had no issues. Not sure what your definition of "Several" is, but if you're planning to be gone for months, I'd look for a self-storage place to stick your car, take a greyhound into town and leave the car at home, have a friend drive me in, or something.

4) You're a guest here... lose the snark.


----------



## colobok (Sep 7, 2012)

JoeBas said:


> 2) I'm not aware of any train stations which offer parking for "Several weeks or months". I highly doubt that even any airports offer parking for a several month basis.


I was told by Tampa Amtrak agent that I can leave my car for as long as I want with no charge.


----------



## JoeBas (Sep 7, 2012)

Great! Now I know where to abandon my clunker in the Tampa area.


----------



## Pat Harper (Sep 9, 2012)

tekasam said:


> I seem to remember that the question was: "Does NOLA have any LONG TERM parking facilities available"? That question was never answered. If I'm going to be gone for several weeks, I can't insert cash into a security board each day. And the assertion to park in the parking garage by "the guy with the Prius", for $20 per day, is obnoxious. Taking a cab from Biloxi, might be cheaper..........OK - here it is again: "does NOLA at 1001 Loyola have facilities for long-term parking ?"


Yes, they do! They have a large lot next to the station that's run by Standard Parking. If you know how long you'll be gone, you can write a check and insert into proper slot. However, if there's a chance you will miss a connection and arrive a day later (that happened to us last month), you can call them and they'll let you put the $5 in the slot when you return. Make sure you write down the space no. you're parked in as well as the phone number for Standard Parking.

We left our car for 8 days and everything was fine when we returned. We'll be leaving our car there again when we go to NY in November.


----------

